# Which digital camera?



## Chance (Jun 10, 2004)

Well after years of using the Kodak Easyshots I've decided to go full bore into digital photography and now it's time to buy a good digital camera.

I'm looking for a quality digital that allows you to swap lens' as needed. From wide angle to high zoom for outdoor pictures.

Price range needs to be less than $1K for the camera.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

*Check out Nikon D50*

I just bought one from Ritz (Wolf) Camera. THey had a flyer in this week's Chronicle for $649.99 (w/28-90mm house lens). I got the 18-55mm Nikon lens which ran the price up higher but I need the wide angle.

Don't worry about the 6.1 megapixel on this camera. That's more than you will need unless you plan on printing pics larger than 14x20".

Two tips: (1) they have the Panasonic Pro High Speed SD chips (512MB) for $49.99 (after mail in rebate).----if you want quick response after you trip the shutter for the next shot, get the high speed SD chips, not the cheap, slower ones that Sams & Wal-mart sells--quality counts! (2). If you plan on using external flash---you old flash won't work! Nikon has what they call iTTL flash for digitals and it doesn't work with prior Nikon or other brand flash. Sorry about that!

If you want more lens, you'll have lots available but better bring a bucket of cash for good telephoto lens.

Good luck!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Reel-tor put in some good advice. Another DSLR Option for your price range is going to be the Canon 350D. Both the 350D and D50 are comparable cameras.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Canon SD-450 , I do not have it yet , but I have another Canon similar and love it ..


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Buyer's Market*

You can't go wrong with Nikon or Canon. But I disagee with the MP vs. image size statements made earlier. Photographic quality is generally considered to be in the 250 to 300 dpi range. A 6.1 MP camera like mine produces an 8X12" image at 250 dpi and a 6.6X10 image at 300dpi. While each image is different in terms of noise and sharpness, if you need to make images larger than 8X10 (which most of us don't), then should should think more MP.

I am also of the opinion that you should stay away from house lenses - especially Quantaray. I've had two lenses of that brand fail on me in my years of shooting and both were that brand. If you can afford it stick with the lenses designed specifically for you camera. Sigma and Tamron also made some good lenses as well. Remember that your digital camera will have a manification factor on your focal length.

Finally keep some money saved up for Photoshop. It is to photo editing what Excel is to spreadsheets.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

not sure about others, but Canon sends a copy of Photoshop elements with its cameras.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Sep 22, 2005)

OK guys, here is my .25 worth. I am a full time professional that specializes in children and family portraiture. I sell prints up to and including 40x60. I am a Certified Professional as well as holding a Photographic Craftsman degree from the PPA. Oh well, all that and .75 buys me a cup of coffee. But, it just gives you some idea that perhaps I know a little of what I speak.

I have been fully digital for 5 years in March. I started with the Fuji S1, moved to the Nikon D1x, added the Nikon D100s and then the Fuji S2. All good cameras with their own features and problems.

Currently I now own only Cannon gear. I use daily the 10D and the 20D. The 10D is a 6.1 and the 20D 8.3. Now, the rub is, you only get this high resolution when shooting in RAW mode. You can shoot in raw+jpeg and burn up a 1 gig card in about 50 or so shots. Then you have to post process to print. TIME INTENSIVE.

The camera that fits your stated requirements right now is the Rebel X. Do not buy the 17 to 55 mm lense. It is a dog. You want the 17 to 85 and it will add about $ 500 to the price. All told somewhere around $1000 or jump for the 20D at around $ 1700 for the kit.

You can bump the resolution of any file in photos with 10% steps to improve it, but just as film. If you do not have it in the camera on the card, you cannot do but so much with it later.

If it is a knock around camera that you want for fishing etc, then find a Cannon 10d with a good 28 to 105 lense for less than a grand.

One really nice detail about the Cannons vs anyone else. Their sensors stay cleaner much longer and are much easier to clean the dust from. I always had camera spot problems with the Fuji and Nikon. Did I mention that dust spotting in Photoshop is Time Intensive. :}

www.donmelcherimaging.com


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Fish Hunter and Rusty Brown are right about lenses - stay away from the cheapos. If you go Canon, buy the "L" lenses - for Nikon, buy the AF-S lenses. Lenses will always outlast you camera bodies, especially with digital. If you are interested in Nikon, check out the new D200 which should be out in the next couple of months. Expected price is about $1500 and it is supposed to blow everyone else out of the water - at least for that price range. Also, the D100's price will drop pretty fast, since this camera is replacing it.

Remember - pixel quality, not pixel count is important. Photoshop can interpolate pixels and be used to enlarge your image (in steps) to whatever print size you need while maintaining your 300dpi resolution. To do this, you have to have good clean pixels to start with. Cheaper cameras are noisy cameras, and that will show with larger prints. Garbage in - Garbage out.

Decide what you want and wait until your budget can afford it. Otherwise, you still end up spending $1k on gear that you'll be unhappy with and end up wanting to replace it in 6 months. Trust me - I've been there and it sucks to have the feeling you wasted your money trying save a little.

- just my thoughts.


----------



## MAKO 23 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Rusty,
I'm looking at the Minolta Maxxum 7D I have a couple of Minolta lenses for the Minolta QT si film SLR. Do you know if they will fit.
Thanks , Jerry


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Nikon D50 is all I have to say


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Keep in mind the original poster is asking for 1k or below. With that being said I would tell you to go look at the Rebel XT and Nikon D50. Both will satisfy you for a long time. 

Minolta 7D looks good on paper, but don't overlook the prices of their lenses. Their insane when compared to canons. I'm talking the pro lenses.


----------

